

Introducing Resource Blueprint - zdne
https://github.com/apiaryio/api-blueprint/issues/13#issuecomment-33506569
Focus on business logic of Web API, model resource&#x27;s semantic   states and transitions.<p>Full specification at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apiaryio&#x2F;api-blueprint&#x2F;tree&#x2F;resource-blueprint
======
Almad
The spec proposal is here: [https://github.com/apiaryio/api-
blueprint/tree/resource-blue...](https://github.com/apiaryio/api-
blueprint/tree/resource-blueprint)

